# Creep Cringle Manor 2010



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Had a very successful year this time around. Opened the walk Saturday, and had a fairly decent turn out, but Sunday was great. Had the drive packed with people and my dear wife trying to keep groups together. It was cold but still people didn't seem to mind waiting a few minutes for their turn.

http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=822


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, a "little" spider:googly:

Love the grave digger, Ripley, and of course, the adorable Luna:jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice use of old palates. I wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You put in a lot of hard work there. Nice job.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome yard haunt! Do you set up a wall for the stone scene setters or do you use an existing wall?


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the compliments. It really means a lot.
The stone scene setters are just stapled on to the pallet wall. I'm going to try and score some stage walls from a friend for next year because the wind really put a beating on everything this year, only problem with that is getting storage space.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great set-up!!! I just love that Gravedigger, also the stockade is wonderful. Actually, everything is fantastic, but I have to admit, Luna is my favorite Great job!


----------

